
Clojure notes - marcus
http://docs.google.com/View?id=df3sq6bv_115c5bgjwp3
======
gtani
concurrent structures:

[http://github.com/candera/clojure-
concurrency/blob/ae2731d09...](http://github.com/candera/clojure-
concurrency/blob/ae2731d099f8312303fe99505fb73a6ba77a9dcb/concurrency.outline)

[http://raphscallion.com/blog/entries/2009/10/12/concurrency....](http://raphscallion.com/blog/entries/2009/10/12/concurrency.html)

\--------------------

more cheats:

<http://clojure.org/reader>

<http://bc.tech.coop/blog/docs/clojure-docs.html>

<http://langstroth.net/clojurepedia/cheatsheet.html>

[http://lifeofaprogrammergeek.blogspot.com/2009/03/learning-c...](http://lifeofaprogrammergeek.blogspot.com/2009/03/learning-
clojure-and-emacs.html)

<http://hyperpolyglot.wikidot.com/lisp>

~~~
gtani
<http://clojure.org/special_forms>

[http://travis-whitton.blogspot.com/2009/10/clojure-
syntax.ht...](http://travis-whitton.blogspot.com/2009/10/clojure-syntax.html)

<http://www.li-am.com/2009/07/system.html>

<http://www.li-am.com/2009/07/syntax.html>

------
zephjc
this by-example cheat sheet is a lot handier than, say,
<http://clojure.org/cheatsheet> which is just a big list of function/macro
names

------
jacquesm
thank you, that's a great set of examples. It would have saved me quite a bit
of time when starting out.

keep this handy too while learning clojure:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033503>

------
mark_l_watson
That is useful, especially because I am spending the weekend getting even more
into Clojure (I just accepted a new AI gig and the coding is to be done in
Clojure). I have three Clojure books (2 are MEAPS) that I am revisiting this
weekend and I hope to be releasing two small open source Clojure projects in
the next few days (just AI stuff, so not of general interest). It is very nice
to have a good excuse to get deeper into a great (or at least fun to use)
programming language.

